# Filtering mail and setting IMAP flags

## Sipos

I have a mail server for my (and a couple of other users') mail for a domain. I'm using Postfix to deliver to maildir mailboxes and courier IMAP. I have a couple of other IMAP mail accounts (Gmail etc) and, I'd like to have all the mail in one mailbox. My mail client uses IMAP flags to implement Gmail style labels so, I'd also like to be able to set-up rules that set custom IMAP flags for mail. Does anyone know of something I can use to flag mail like this? I guess I'm looking for something like getmail/procmail that can set IMAP flags when it delivers mail (as far as I know, get/procmail just deliver mail to a mailbox and so don't support flags which are IMAP specific).

----------

